# Hamster Cage Sizes



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

Show me your Syrian Hamster cage sizes  I'm interested to see how many people have the wrong size or have my next DIY haha! (first DIY cage is the Detolf IKEA DIY hamster cage.. this cage is for ONE hamster and is no longer split in the middle)


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

No pics but I have my female syrian in a zeno 2 rat cage and have my baby boy syrians in the smaller zoozone cages, When they are a little older I have mamble 100's for them  Will have to post pics when they are in there


----------



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

anachronism said:


> No pics but I have my female syrian in a zeno 2 rat cage and have my baby boy syrians in the smaller zoozone cages, When they are a little older I have mamble 100's for them  Will have to post pics when they are in there


aww lush  I think I need some sort of metal wire lid to place above my DIY IKEA cage for when my new addition Toffee gets a little older haha! would love to see the pics, love getting ideas for new cages or additions to my current cages!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

No pictures I’m afraid but the Syrian hamster I rescued earlier this year, who arrived in a tiny cage, is now in a palace!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

This is the cage my Robo is in:


----------



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> This is the cage my Robo is in:
> 
> View attachment 341005


love this cage! did you make it yourself? its so good!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rachel horsburgh said:


> love this cage! did you make it yourself? its so good!


No, I didn't make it, though Dad made the shelf and ladder for it and covered the wire top in chicken wire incase the bar spacing wasn't small enough for robos.

It is the Falco from Zooplus.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Will post pics once my new girls cage arrives from zooplus in a few days but I have 2 Alaska’s and an hamster heaven


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

I have my hamster in a connected bin cage with 680 sq inches of space currently


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

My boys mamble 100s


----------

